
73,000-Year-Old Hashtag Is Oldest Example of Abstract Art - extarial
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/anthropology-in-practice/73-000-year-old-hashtag-is-oldest-example-of-abstract-art/
======
cwmoore
Painful headline... "#" is only a "hashtag" on Twitter and other social media.
It's also used to abbreviate "number", "pounds", a "sharp" note, part of hash-
bang to indicate a runtime (#!), and in drawing, to shade an area lighter than
the black graphite, ink, or charcoal be applied.

[https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/explore/what-is-the-
name-o...](https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/explore/what-is-the-name-of-the-
symbol)

